# Renewal of British passport whilst living in Spain



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

We are on the verge of completing our Residencia here in Madrid and my sons passport runs out in December, how do i go about renewing it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mrhappy5 said:


> We are on the verge of completing our Residencia here in Madrid and my sons passport runs out in December, how do i go about renewing it?


you download the forms from here & follow the instructions

https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Post deleted.

Duplicated Xabias information!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Be very careful about the photo - they are strict about both the size of the photo, the margins around the head and other stuff (don't smile either, and look straight at the camera). All designed for computer recognition I guess.


----------



## Mrhappy5 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks folks, this forum really is invaluable to me. I have one more pressing issue about Centro Gestor form, Ive posted a new thread about it, if any of you guys could help with that I would be so grateful.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

I am in the process of renewing my passport. The online form is very straightforward...my problem was, lacking a printer, I tried to forward it to another email address. It didn't work ! I then locked myself out of the application...I can be very dense re my numerical "0" & my alphabetic "o", upper & lower case !!!

I phoned the UK advice line, nearly a fortnight ago & have spoken to three people who all promised to resend the application as an attached email, within 48 hours.

I am still waiting !!! The money was, of course, taken immediately.

Please ensure that you write down all reference numbers whilst completing the application.....a necessity, if you need to phone them.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if we have to print the completed form in colour? I currently only have a black & white printer working.


----------

